# Jerom Zanchius-the Doctrine Of Absolute Predestination



## Mayflower (May 28, 2008)

I just started with this, and i think it will be the best book i ever read on the subject of predestination! !

JEROM ZANCHIUS (1516 - 1590 )-THE DOCTRINE OF ABSOLUTE PREDESTINATION 

JEROME ZANCHIUS, "THE DOCTRINE OF ABSOLUTE PREDESTINATION" 0002

Anyone read it, thoughts ?


----------



## sekacavelle (May 28, 2008)

Have never read it, do you have a link where I can read it off the internet. I am sure and absolutely convinced there is never anything that ever came to pass or will ever come to pass even in eternity that is not PREDESTINATED.

Is there anyone who can prove me otherwise.


----------



## stevestutz (May 28, 2008)

sekacavelle said:


> Have never read it, do you have a link where I can read it off the internet. I am sure and absolutely convinced there is never anything that ever came to pass or will ever come to pass even in eternity that is not PREDESTINATED.
> 
> Is there anyone who can prove me otherwise.



Amen!


----------



## Hippo (May 28, 2008)

This work so infuriated Wesley that he published a counterfeit abridgement containing his own twisted venom against the doctrines of grace and forged Toplady's initials on it. So it has to be good.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (May 28, 2008)

Remember that this is a very bad translation and hotch-potch of Zanchi's original.


----------



## Whitefield (May 28, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Remember that this is a very bad translation and hotch-potch of Zanchi's original.



Is this in reference to Toplady's translation? or to Wesley's abridgment?

I have a comparison of the two on my webpage:
A Comparison of Toplady and Wesley

And I have some of the exchanges between Toplady and Wesley over this matter:
Controversy between Toplady and Wesley


----------



## JohnOwen007 (May 28, 2008)

It was a reference to Toplady's translation.


----------



## Hippo (May 28, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> It was a reference to Toplady's translation.



Could you give either a source for this our your own analysis as John Gill thought it was an excellent translation and this is the first time I have heard a calvinist speak against this work.

Toplady has suffered enormously from ill founded comment in the past (how could anyone speak badly of nice Mr Wesley after all) and I would like to see evidence that your comments are justified, they may well be but such a comment should be supported.


----------



## Mayflower (May 28, 2008)

Ordering:

ABSOLUTE PREDESTINATION by Jerome Zanchius

This is the classic work on the doctrine of predestination. Written over 400 years ago, it was translated into English by Augustus M. Toplady. There has never been a serious attempt to refute this book, mainly because it cannot be refuted! Paper cover, 128 pages. $6.00 each, postage paid.

Send all orders to:
The Remnant Publications 
P. O. Box 1004
Hawkins, TX 75765-1004
Phone 903-769-4822


----------



## Mayflower (May 28, 2008)

Online:

The Doctrine of Absolute Predestination


----------



## Mayflower (May 28, 2008)

Listen audio book:
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...Section=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Jerom^Zanchius

Book:
SermonAudio.com - The Doctrine of Absolute Predestination


----------



## Whitefield (May 28, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> It was a reference to Toplady's translation.



I, too, would like to hear your reasons for asserting this.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 28, 2008)

I have read it.


----------

